# Need Suggestions On Spark Plugs & Wires



## MF_FM (Jan 10, 2004)

S14

1) which brand of spark plugs is hot?

2) iridium or platinum?

3) how about spark plugs wire? which one to choose? Nology's??

please give me some suggestions, thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MF_FM said:


> S14
> 
> 1) which brand of spark plugs is hot?
> 
> ...


1 - The OEM NGKs is your best bet.
2 - Platinum is OEM or you can go with standard NGKs which are much cheaper.
3 - NGK 'Blue' wires are excellent and they are cheaper then OEM.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

i have NGK iridium IX and they are really nice. But 14bucks a piece.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

*1) which brand of spark plugs is hot?*
its not the brand its the part number
*2) iridium or platinum?*
niether, copper, spark is just as good if not better, you just have to replace them more often.
*3) how about spark plugs wire? which one to choose? Nology's??*
Stock wires from courtesynissan.com, nologys are overrated and don't work any better.

Basically you should look into NGK V-Power BKR-6E for plugs, cheap and 1 step colder than stock = what you want.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> *1) which brand of spark plugs is hot?*
> its not the brand its the part number
> *2) iridium or platinum?*
> niether, copper, spark is just as good if not better, you just have to replace them more often.
> ...



im about to get the nology, but if you actually have proof or are sure they SUCK and dont do any good, please let me know......and those NGK are they the blue silicone wire ones?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

maybe you can get them in blue, but stock is black so i'm not sure. As for the nology wires, they may not "suck" but they certainly arent worth the extra $100 in price. look at it this way 300-400whp KAs and SRs run regular stock NGK wires, why do you need anything different?


----------



## snowcrash1984 (Sep 22, 2005)

Technically, aftermarket spark plugs wires should be able to hold higher current with upgraded ignition. People that upgrade inadequately designed factory ignitions such as my old LT1 to a multi spark, high-energy ignitions, will benefit from better-insulated wires that are able to transfer higher current. Surely, you would have to upgrade distributor cup and rotor in such case. In general, most of the aftermarket wires are overpriced. Sometimes a wider wire will not feet in to a factory wire collect. IMO aftermarket wires may have a better longevity and better insulating properties. Best and less troublesome wires I ever had was MSD brand 8.5mm superconductors. No improvement in performance whatsoever but I have them for 2 years now and no arcing or problems starting in the rain. Be warned! Lately people have problems with aftermarket spark plugs wires. Check out LS1 and LT1 forums. Some brands such as Moroso and some others are arcing like crazy. Defective from the factory. 
Best way to check your wires for arcing is actually pop the hood at nighttime wile the car is running and just look.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

my point is 240s have enough spark to obtain much more HP then they currently do. There is no reason to pay more to upgrade, stock handles it just fine.


----------

